# Southern Connecticut Antique Bottle & Glass Collectors Association Show



## Threemold (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern Connecticut Antique Bottle & Glass Collectors Association Show 40th Antique Bottle Show
 AN OUTSIDE TAILGATE SHOW
 (Rain or Shine)

 NEW Date:	SUNDAY, JULY 31, 2011

 Location:	Corner of Route 44 & North River Road, Coventry, CT  06238. On the historic grounds of the  
 		Museum of Connecticut Glass, Inc.		

 Time:		7 AM:  Fields open for exhibitors
 		8 AM:  Early buyers admitted
 		9 AM:  General Admission
 		1 PM:  Show closes

 Contract: Bruce Mitchell     e-mail :   LFranz465@hotmail.com


----------

